
‘Terrorist’ Troll Pretended to Be ISIS, White Supremacist, and Jewish Lawyer - notNow
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/09/11/terrorist-troll-pretended-to-be-isis-white-supremacist-and-jewish-lawyer.html
======
emp_zealoth
The article is barely legible and seemed incredibly biased

Did he impersonate an actual person with that hate blog?

That seemed the only thing deserving a court case

